# Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets) *CLOSED*



## attacuswings (Dec 4, 2006)

Has anyone been to the CCO at the Carolina Premium Outlets in Smithfield? I've been begging some friends to accompany me there and I thought I would ask if it were worth it first!


----------



## TRUEFASHIONISTA (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

Hi! I used to go there quite often when I lived in Raleigh. They would usually have a decent amount of stuff largely b/c alot of people did not know about the store. However, the last time I was there was Xmas season of '04 so that may not be relative to now. 

I would also suggest to go a mile or so down the road to the other outlet center. Not often, but every blue moon they would have some MAC goodies as well in their cosmetic section. Or they used to. I know I have scored some old school MAC shadows and lipsticks. And I am talking screw on fully detachable eye shadow tops and the original packaging for the lippies! They still worked fine for me. And I got them for a steal to boot. $3!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I bought two of everything they had. I also got some Versace make up there too. I still use the loose powder.

Good luck!


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

Wow I didn't even know they had a CCO at Smithfield. I shopped there all the time. I guess I spent too much time in the DKNY Jeans store when it was still open.

What is the name of the CCO?


----------



## suggrr (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TRUEFASHIONISTA* 

 
_I would also suggest to go a mile or so down the road to the other outlet center._

 
Could you provide any more info on where the other center is?  If I'm going to drive out there, I'd love to hit up two centers instead of just one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BadBadGirl* 

 
_What is the name of the CCO?_

 
All I can find is _*Cosmetics Company / Estee Lauder*(919) 934-7474_ (from outletbound.com), but the store is easy to find if you know where to look.  I want to say it's over by the Coach outlet store, but unless you head over there, you're going to miss it by looking near the rest of the stores.  I think that the addition that the cosmetics store is at is relatively newer than the rest of the complex, too.  As far as my experience with the store, they don't like it if you swatch a lot of things, even if you do it hygenically. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And I don't remember there being a huge selection, since the store itself isn't very big, or it wasn't when I went there last year.  I doubt they've moved, too.  I'll probably go back this year, but I don't expect to find all that much.


----------



## kimone2004 (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

The store in in the newer section of the outlet.  It is near the coach store and right beside Ralph Lauren Kids and Tommy Hilfiger.  The store has one counter dedicated to MAC.  Always check the fishbowl at the checkout counter.  There are usually palette refills there and discontinued shadows.  I went 2 weeks ago and they have a good variety of things.  Lots of Holiday stuff from last year, natural skinfinishes and brush sets.  HTH


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

Ahh ok- thanks everyone I don't walk around the outlet, I just go to the same 3 stores- that's how I missed it.


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Smithfield, NC CCO*

Yaaayy!! So I've never been to a CCO before, nor had I ever heard of them til I joined specktra. After reading about them on here, I looked up my closest one (which is only about an hour away) and took a trek out there! Here's what I found!!

Glitter: Jam Session (they also had a turquoisey blue one that I can't remember the name of, and smaller jars of a yellow and pink one that I can't remember the names of.)

Pigments: The ones I got were Sunnydaze, Apricot Pink, Entremauve, Accent Red, Blue Storm (A64 batch...don't know if that means anything...i heard something about blue storm batches. I mean, I know what the batch number means, but ok yeah anyways. lol). The others that they had were ones that I already have or am getting later that aren't LE --- they were Lovely Lily, Softwash Grey, and Blue Brown. They also had quite a few of the Dress Sets from the end of last year in the warm colors.

They also had some e/s that I wasn't really interested in:  Mancatcher, In Living Pink, Lavender Sky, Black Tied in a seafoam green pot, Innuendo, Beauty Sleep, and something I didn't expect to see----Interview/Purple-x Duo mineral e/s.

Anyways here's pics of what I got...just 5 pigments and 1 glitter.


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO*

Great haul!



​


----------



## tropical_smiles (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO*

oh now i really want ot go find myself a CCO


----------



## clamster (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO*

Your CCO is way better than mine, nice haul!!


----------



## suggrr (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

Thanks to kuuipo1207's post, I figured a trip out to the CCO store wouldn't be a complete waste of time.  But I didn't think I'd find so many cool things! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Stuff I saw but _didn't_ get included: the set of 5 warm lipglasses for $20 from last year's holiday stuff (I think), the set of four shadesticks from the same time period that included Royal Hue, the set of warm pigments from that same time period too, a bunch of blushes in pot and Sunbasque in pan, a bunch of random foundations and concealers in different formulations, lots of lipliners, lots of Chromeglasses, some e/s including Mancatcher and Black Tied from Lure like kuuipo1207 mentioned as well as the mineralized duo, the cool eyes set from Patternmaker from last year, two quads (Take Wing from Untamed and Sweetie Cake), a set of three lipsticks (including See Sheer), some bags, a lip palette from last year's holiday stuff too, some beauty powders, a few brushes, some e/l with sparkles, a set of 3 lipgelees, a decent selection of pigments (including Pinked Mauve, Apricot Pint, Lovely Lily, and Entremauve) and a few glitters in vials and jars, one glitterliner...  Basically nothing too earth-shattering, but it was really fun to paw through everything!

Stuff from other brands at the CCO- lots of single e/s from Clinique, some skincare that was barely discounted (we're talking $1 discounts) from them, some random Origins stuff, Bone cream e/s and Peony and Gold Shimmerbricks from Bobbi Brown (there was one more but I don't remember the name), some Prescriptives foundation and lipstuffs... I didn't look at the EL stuff much, so I can't report about it.

And as for Stila: Pussycat Dolls palette, two re:Orient palettes, a couple lipsticks, one Blackberry lipglaze and lip pencil set for about $16, lots of different brushes, a few lipsticks, two pan e/s without containers (one was Jade), and a silver can with the Stila girl on it in a blue outfit (?) and three brushes for about $30.  There wasn't a lot of makeup available, but it seemed to me like there was a nice variety of Stila brushes available.

So I know what you're thinking... so what did _I_ buy?  So let's get on with that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This includes stuff for me and for my sister in law:

Fluidlines: Delphic, Haunting, Lithograph
Pigments: Accent Red, Blue Brown (I got the last one)
Face stuff: Desirous blush, Shell Pearl (gave this one a bad review but when I put it on (instead of the MA) I liked it!), Studio Stick foundation, Shock and Shine Glimmershimmer
E/s: Clinique's Peacock e/s
Lip stuff: EL Pure Color l/s in Raspberry Pop, Clinique Azalea l/g x2, Pulsesetter and Already Fab! Chromeglass, and Wild 'Bout You!!!!!  I'd wanted that for months and finally found it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you enjoyed reading about this CCO and what it has!


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

Dang it...I was hoping they'd still have the Blue Brown by the time I got back to NC next month. lol. Great haul!


----------



## MACa6325xi (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

I went to this CCO this past Saturday and picked up 209 eyeliner brush and Moth Brown eyeshadow( I didn't buy it when it came out). It was so crowded that I did not spend too much time looking around.


----------



## shootergirlnc (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

I just went there yesterday, and they had all the barbie eyeshadows, except for the green one. I bought the last refined enriched bronzer from the lure collection, shell pearl and sunsparked pearl beauty powders-they had TONS, retrodaze lipstick, pink freeze lipstick-from the belle azure collection, and 3 different bobbi brown shimmer bricks- peony, gold, and the last brownie they had. I saw some mini sets and a bunch of pigments that I already have. I may be going back this coming up weekend.


----------



## Shanns (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

I went Thanksgiving night and they had the blue and the green Softsparkle pencils, as well as some Barbie shadows, a few different eyeshadow quads and tons of shadows..


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

I was there last week and shockingly didnt get a thing. They had alot of BLM I think 2 shadows from Moonbathe and a shadow from Lure collection.


----------



## jazzymelanin (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

I went yesterday and picked up the following:

*MAC*

Accent Red, Softwash Grey, Entremauve pigments - $13.75
Delphic fluidline - $10.25
BeautyBurst, Fertile, Zeal e/s - $10
Delish l/s - $10


*Stila*

Pussycat Dolls palette - $21
Sun e/s - $10

*Bobbi Brown*

Best of Lip Palette - $24.50
Shimmer Brick Compact in Brownie - $26.75

They had a new shipment in that they were in the process of putting out.


----------



## neezer (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

okay so i just RACKED UP HARD at this store today!!

I got:

Aire De Blue
Cocomotion
Copperclast
Rushmetal
Entremauve (sp)
Gold Mode
Helium
Rose Metal
Rose
Subtle
Pinked Mauve
Lovely Lily
Pastorale
Off the Radar
Frost

and they had 4 MSFs but 2 was Gold Spill, the other two were Porcelain Pink and i got both...now why im not for sure but i just tried it on my face and i am offically ashy LOL

My camera is out of town so i will have to take pictures when i get it back!! but i defintely ran amuck and need to do something with all of this lol..


----------



## matsubie (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *neezer* 

 
_okay so i just RACKED UP HARD at this store today!!

I got:

Aire De Blue
Cocomotion
Copperclast
Rushmetal
Entremauve (sp)
Gold Mode
Helium
Rose Metal
Rose
Subtle
Pinked Mauve
Lovely Lily
Pastorale
Off the Radar
Frost

and they had 4 MSFs but 2 was Gold Spill, the other two were Porcelain Pink and i got both...now why im not for sure but i just tried it on my face and i am offically ashy LOL

My camera is out of town so i will have to take pictures when i get it back!! but i defintely ran amuck and need to do something with all of this lol.._

 

wow, ny needs to stock up like the carolinas. dayam.


----------



## neezer (May 4, 2008)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *matsubie* 

 
_wow, ny needs to stock up like the carolinas. dayam._

 
lol...yeah they had ALOT of stuff...they had alot of Matte eyeshadows too, and MSF thingys...


----------



## kimone2004 (May 6, 2008)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

I went this morning and they had:
ALL 2007 Holiday palettes. $25.25
2007 Holiday Lipgloss sets, and the bag with the two lipsticks and gloss but I did not look at the pricing.

Paint Pots: Moss Scape, Rubenesque, Greenstroke, Blackground. $11.75

MSF's : Dark, Deep Dark, Med Dark. $17.25

Gentle Fume Quad $14.50

Mineral eyeshadow duos: Earthly riches, engaging, and Mi Lady $11.25

Afterdusk blush from Moonbathe $12.25
They also had claire de lune from Moonbathe. 

I usually go once a month and this is the BEST variety I have seen here in quite some time.  They said they are expecting a large shipment this month but could not tell me what date.  I told her I may be calling every day to find out and she said okay!


----------



## zuiahiah99 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

Has anyone been here lately?


----------



## Care (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

I went today.  Worth the trip!

They have a ton of blushes there, the only one I picked up was Petalpoint, they did have the Sweet William cream one also though.  In general probably around 15-20 blushes.  

A bunch of darker foundations (loose and liquid) and some Irradescent Pressed powders including Belightful from Fafi.

Quite a few pigments (maybe 8ish)  I picked up Helium and Lovely Lily from Naughty Nauticals.

They also had an eyeshadow quad (one of the ones from Sweetie Cakes) and a few palettes from the holiday collection.

They also had a decent collection of normal brushes.


Overall, if you've been waiting for a reason to go to this CCO do it!  Especially if you missed out on some of the earlier collections this year.

Tons of eyeshadows, mostly the Matte2 shadows so I wasn't terribly impressed.  I picked up Pen n Pink.

Lots of skincare including charged water, fix +, Prep and Prime skin.

Great selection of Slimshines, Lipsticks and Lipglasses (including chromeglass etc.)  They had Lollipop Lovin' from Heatherette!!  I picked up 2   I also picked up a Ciao, Manhattan lipgloss.


----------



## Care (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

has anyone been here recently?


----------



## SugarDaisy (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Care* 

 
_has anyone been here recently?_

 
I just went about two weeks ago.  Anything you looking for?


----------



## civicbabe627 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

I need to get my butt to CCO! I live about 2 1/2 hours away from Smithfield though, ugh! I need to make a trip to see my uncle that lives out there, haha.


----------



## Care (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

i caved in and went today 

a tonnn of blushes

2 heatherette lipglasses
both Mcqueen lipglasses
3n lipstick
a ton of the matte2 eyeshadows
shes good/shes bad lashes
about a dozen pigments
gentle fume quad
sweetie cakes quad
old brushes

decent trip, I was in it for the lipglasses/lipsticks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





they said they had not received the shipment for this month yet so i would expect some new things in the next week or so, whoever goes next keep up updated please!


----------



## civicbabe627 (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

Care - did they have a lot of McQueen stuff? I want the p/p's and e/s, and lipglasses!
Did they have a lot of MSF's?

Is it worth making a 2 1/2 hour trip??


----------



## Care (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *civicbabe627* 

 
_Care - did they have a lot of McQueen stuff? I want the p/p's and e/s, and lipglasses!
Did they have a lot of MSF's?

Is it worth making a 2 1/2 hour trip??_

 

no McQueen paint pots or shadows, only the lipglosses

the MSF's they had were Light Flush and Warmed

probably not worth the 2.5 hour drive especially with how much gas costs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you can try calling them next week to see if they get their shipment in, maybe they'll get some mcqueen stuff then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





they did have a few Fafi paintpots though (I remember rollickin and perky)


----------



## civicbabe627 (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

Oooh darn! I guess I will have to find someone to CP me some of those paint pots!


----------



## BadBadGirl (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

I went in last week to see if there were any Dazzleglasses, but there weren't any. I'll pay more attention when I go back tomorrow and make a mental note.


----------



## civicbabe627 (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

Has anyone been here lately? I am thinking about going in a couple of weeks. Wanna know what they have!


----------



## SugarDaisy (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

Any updates on what they have in stock?


----------



## Elune (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

Hi! I went here today but only for a short time. I don't think they have anything new, and I forgot to ask if they're going to have a Christmas sale as well. Anyway, I didn't look much on the eyeshadows but most of it are Matte2. I remember fleurry and emote blushes. For paintpots they have perky (which I picked up), delft, rollickin, quite natural. 2 shadesticks in overcast and crimsonaire. a couple of stick foundations, their liquid foundations cater more on darker complections and most of it are NWs, not much eyeliners either. for MAC brushes, they're out of the 224, but they have mostly eyebrushes. the only face brush i saw was 134. but they do carry a good selection of bobbi brown brushes and another line which I cannot remember.

Sorry guys, I didn't make note of it. Oh, for lipstick, i saw that they have lollipo lovin from heatherette collection, a lipstick from fafi, a lipstick from neo sci-fi. 2 beauty powders from fafi (verve-a-cious and belightful), 2 eyeshadow pallettes that had I believe warm and cool colors, they still have the 4 sweetie cakes quad as well, and only one MSF in light flush. I hope this helps somewhat


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

^^Thanks. Anyone been lately? I'm hoping they get some dazzleglasses in. I plan to make the drive there in about 2 weeks.


----------



## allison1998 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

Has anybody been here lately?  

I am thinking about going soon and wondered if it was worth the trip.  Thanks


----------



## Care (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

I stopped by today, not amazing but decent

3 eyepallettes from the red she said collection (Warm, Poppy, and Smokey)
Sweetie Cakes quad
Stowaways quad
tonss of eyeshadows (some matte2's, dark blue, light blue, grand entrance, go, bold and brazen, glamour check from starflash and a bunch of others I couldn't remember)
smallish lip selection including lollipop loving
a bunch of blushes that didn't catch my eye
about 5 fluidliners

the brush selection seems to always be bad here


----------



## Elune (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Care* 

 
_I stopped by today, not amazing but decent

3 eyepallettes from the red she said collection (Warm, Poppy, and Smokey)
Sweetie Cakes quad
Stowaways quad
tonss of eyeshadows (some matte2's, dark blue, light blue, grand entrance, go, bold and brazen, glamour check from starflash and a bunch of others I couldn't remember)
smallish lip selection including lollipop loving
a bunch of blushes that didn't catch my eye
about 5 fluidliners

the brush selection seems to always be bad here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I went here last week, and I guess they ran out of the Red, She Said collection already. I did see the Sweetie Cakes and Stowaways quad still available.

They also have mineralized e/s duos: fresh green mix, love connection, silversmith, earthly riches, another one that looks similar to love connection (two to glow i think) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They still have the Light Flush MSF (it's a nice,light color. I wonder why people aren't buying it). Pretty decent selection of e/s, including some from the Starflash collection. I bought meet the fleet, talent pool, and 2 more that I can't remember b/c I depotted them immediately. 

The brush selection to me wasn't too bad. Apart from MAC brushes, they also have Bobbi Brown and others. They have the 150 brush, w/c sells for $46 something, the 217 brush for $15.50, 266, the lip brush, etc. But they don't have the popular brushes (187, 239, 224, 109, 129, etc).


----------



## lolo10 (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

Hi guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I live about 35-40 min from this CCO but I haven't gotten a chance to get out there yet...I was thinking of taking a trip there for my 21st b-day in a few more weeks (Yaaaaay meee
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm new to makeup generally and very new the whole CCO operation ...I know that prices for MAC items are pretty good, but I was wondering if CCOs ever have sales? Thanks for your help


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lolo10* 

 
_Hi guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I live about 35-40 min from this CCO but I haven't gotten a chance to get out there yet...I was thinking of taking a trip there for my 21st b-day in a few more weeks (Yaaaaay meee
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm new to makeup generally and very new the whole CCO operation ...I know that prices for MAC items are pretty good, but I was wondering if CCOs ever have sales? Thanks for your help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, they do but it's usually on the fragrance sets.


----------



## Elune (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lolo10* 

 
_Hi guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I live about 35-40 min from this CCO but I haven't gotten a chance to get out there yet...I was thinking of taking a trip there for my 21st b-day in a few more weeks (Yaaaaay meee
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm new to makeup generally and very new the whole CCO operation ...I know that prices for MAC items are pretty good, but I was wondering if CCOs ever have sales? Thanks for your help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hi! The only time I saw them have a sale (or at least, this particular store) was during Black Friday. They had a 10% off the entire purchase from 12 AM through 4 AM (or 6 AM?). Anyway, you'd have to be a really early bird for that, or you may just want to stay out in the cold and wait, like I did. It wasn't an outrageous sale, but at least I didn't have to worry about the tax b/c the discount covered for it, and then some. If there are any other times they have a sale going on, I'd love to know about it too! I live 10-15 mins away from the outlets!


----------



## SugarDaisy (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

I went today. They had a bunch of eyeshadows (Starflash and Neo Sci-Fi). Good number of lashes and Fluidlines.  I was mainly looking at eyeshadows so that's what I noticed!


----------



## civicbabe627 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

Anyone been this month? I am going this weekend and would like to know what to expect!


----------



## dammitjanet10 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *civicbabe627* 

 
_Anyone been this month? I am going this weekend and would like to know what to expect!_

 

How was it?  I would like to go this weekend, but won't if there isn't much stuff (might go to Charlotte instead..I live right smack between the two).


----------



## syrene78 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

Do they still have Stowaways quad and Meet The Fleet e/s?
If someone could help me out and do a CP, that would be really appreciated! I have been looking for a while for this quad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks!


----------



## awyer (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

anyone been recently? going there this afternoon wanting to know if im wasting my time or not going?


----------



## TraumaDoll (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

Last weekend, I remember seeing: 

Myth and Chili l/s (along with many others), 
Select Sheer Pressed Powder in many shades including NW15 and NW20
Many paint pots including Rubenesque
A few SciFi eyeshadows
Some Dame Edna sets, also "Shadowy Lady" quad, not sure what this is from
Assorted lashes and pigments (look on the counter by the cash register)
Lots of glosses
Fluidlines including Dipdown
Lots of gloss and eyeliner pencil sets

They also had a lot of Bobbi Brown but I didn't look that closely, including lots of brush sets and other sets.


----------



## armywife85613 (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

I just wanted to let everyone know that I went to the Smithfield CCO last week and here is what I can remember they had:
Stowaway Quad
Tempting Quad
Both Trios from the Dame Edna collection
A Dame Edna highlighting powder
3 different holiday eyeshadow sets
Sweet Sienna pigment
Painterly paint pot
Sock Hop lipgloss
Magnetic Fields eyeshadow
Emote blush

That's about all I can remember but I should be going back soon so I will keep you posted.


----------



## elib067 (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

does anyone know which full sized MAC brushes they have?


----------



## armywife85613 (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

Don't quote me on this...but last time I went they had a few of the holiday brush sets, 224, 217 (I think I got the last one though), 227, 252, 129, and the 190. They also had the crease brush that is similar to the 222 but it is brown and a little longer. If you wait until around June 25th though they told me they will be getting a new shipment. I hope that helps.


----------



## thatgurl (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *armywife85613* 

 
_Don't quote me on this...but last time I went they had a few of the holiday brush sets, 224, 217 (I think I got the last one though), 227, 252, 129, and the 190. They also had the crease brush that is similar to the 222 but it is brown and a little longer. *If you wait until around June 25th though they told me they will be getting a new shipment*. I hope that helps._

 
That helps me!  I'm a little over an hour away from this CCO & was considering a trip this weekend, I'll hold off now!  TY!!!


----------



## armywife85613 (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

You are welcome. I'm holding off until after the 25th too. I have a few things to exchange.


----------



## macmania93 (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

i am going to smithfield in a few days and i was wondering if there was any heatherette fafi msf's or neo sci-fi available.


----------



## armywife85613 (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

I went week before last and they didn't have any MSF's or Heatherette (except a lipgloss). The only Neo Sci-Fi was 3 eyeshadows (Femme Fi, Expensive Pink & Magnetic Fields). The only Fafi thing they had was a lipstick. The selection there is not the best in the world. They did get in more eyeshadows and some cream base things. HTH!


----------



## macmania93 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *armywife85613* 

 
_I went week before last and they didn't have any MSF's or Heatherette (except a lipgloss).  HTH!_

 
do you remember which heatherette gloss? and were there any shadesticks?










nvm i called and they have SOCK HOP! IM SO SO SO SO SO EXCITED IVE BEEN DYING TO GET MY HANDS ON THIS AND ITS AT A DISCOUNTED PRICE!


----------



## armywife85613 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macmania93* 

 
_do you remember which heatherette gloss? and were there any shadesticks?










nvm i called and they have SOCK HOP! IM SO SO SO SO SO EXCITED IVE BEEN DYING TO GET MY HANDS ON THIS AND ITS AT A DISCOUNTED PRICE!_

 
I was going to tell you it was Sock Hop. LOL! They had a couple of Shadesticks, but I can't remember which ones. I know they had the frosty white one.


----------



## macmania93 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

haha i cant wait to get it!


----------



## armywife85613 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

For anyone interested...I went to the Smithfield CCO today and they told me they will be getting a new shipment in next week. Of course, they don't know if it will be MAC. Just thought I would share.


----------



## macmania93 (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

were there any pigments there?


----------



## armywife85613 (Jul 12, 2009)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

They had 6. They were Pastorale, Museum Bronze, Viz a Violet (I think), another purple one, another brown one & I think another blue one. I am hoping they get more in their next shipment. My sister is in town from out of state so I have an excuse to go next week now. I will keep you posted. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macmania93* 

 
_were there any pigments there?






_


----------



## macmania93 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

just got back today from smithfield cco:
i got...
aire de blu pigment
gold mode pigment
hushabye sheertone blush(me and a family member got the last two)
cool heat e/s (cool heat)
gulf stream e/s (cool heat)
bold and brazen e/s (starflash)
talent pool e/s (starflash)
evening aura e/s (neo Sci-fi)
climate blue e/s

Soft and Slow l/g (neo sci fi)
Sock Hop (Heatherette!!!!)
Nothingless ( Alexander Mcqueen)
Bateaux lustreglass

They had from what i remember...
pigments/glitters:
pastorale 
aire de blu
viz a violet
jewlemarine glitter
reflects copper glitter ( ithink)
pink pearl
gold mode
copperbeam
and maybe one or two more

Shadows: 
cool heat shadows
neo sci-fi:
time and space
evening aura
femme fi

hot contrat mineralized eye duo
smoke and ash/counterpart e/s suites
brushed metal x cream shadows green and pink ones
some starflash shadows
shadowy lady and stowaway eyes quads
nanogold e/s ( one left so idk if it will be there when you get there if you would be interested)
two holiday palettes
heirlooms lip bags
adoring carmine lip bags rose lips
holiday face brush set 2008
colour forms cool eyes and warm eyes palettes
dame edna trios
rollickin quite natural delft and greensmoke paint pots
brassy blue peep silverstroke(i think) and two other liners
white forsty shadestick (idk the name)
three piece liner set ( includes peacock liner)
brow shader soft maple charcoal maybe idk
Lips:
fafi l/g and l/s utterly frivilous
2 3d glasses
naked frost
naked space/soft and slow neo scifi
rich and ripe cult of cherry 
3n l/g
mcqueen nothingless
sock hop
n l/g
neo scifi l/s
dame edna l/g and l/s
face:
studio teck like nc 20 and nw55
mineralize satinfinish nc 42 and a lighter shade
rush metal highlighters
skinsheen loose powders
monogram powder
dame edna highlight powder
eye makeup remover purple and pink one
emote blush
idk what else

brushes: the ones i remember..
192 pro cheek color one
134 
223 
sponge tip one idk the number
thats what i remember from my trip sunday to smithfield cco i found some good stuff!
happy shopping!


----------



## armywife85613 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

Just an update...I went to this CCO today and they told me that probably Monday they will be getting 9 boxes of MAC. YAY!!!


----------



## macmania93 (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

omg i wish i could make it up there to see what they have!


----------



## armywife85613 (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macmania93* 

 
_omg i wish i could make it up there to see what they have!_

 
I may be going up there this week sometime. I will let you know if they have anything good.


----------



## tmrose (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

Went today and they must of not gotten their shipment yet...got the 2008 holiday brush set, nothingless l/g, solar white e/s, greenstroke paint pot, and plushblask mascara...im new to mac so it was a good day for me!!


----------



## macmania93 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

ughh i cant believe i missed solar white when i was there : (... im also new to mac but nothingless l/g is my favorite mac l/g!


----------



## tmrose (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

I know im kicking my self for not picking up a back up of solar white...and iam also loving nothingless l/g!!


----------



## macmania93 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

anything new at the cco?


----------



## armywife85613 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macmania93* 

 
_anything new at the cco?_

 
The last time I went was a couple of weeks ago. They pretty much had the same old, same old. They had a new Brushed Metal-X called Gilded Ash. They also had the Family Silver MES (I'm not sure if they had that one before or not). I think they did get in more of the eye colors they already had and they got in Grand Entrance, Dreammaker, & the other brown color from the Starflash collection. They were in the bowl at the counter b/c they didn't have that many. 

I'll probably be going back at the end of the month since that seems to be when they get Mac in. HTH!


----------



## cherryjane (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

Let me know when you go, I'd love to tag along, or at least hear what's up there!


----------



## cherryjane (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

BTW, when I was up there they had the duo fiber fan brush.  Picked it up on a whim!


----------



## armywife85613 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cherryjane* 

 
_Let me know when you go, I'd love to tag along, or at least hear what's up there!_

 
Sure, I will let you know when I am going. It would be neat to meet a fellow Specktra person. (If you could go that is). I will probably be going in about 2 weeks. (If I have recovered financially from the Artist collection coming out the 20th). LOL!


----------



## cherryjane (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

I would love to!  Buzz me via PM.  There's too many wonderful collections out right now, so I feel you!


----------



## cherryjane (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

I stopped by this CCO tonight.  They don't seem to have too many new items, aside from the last Starflash collection.  I picked up Mink & Sable and Bold & Brazen, as well as Gold Mode pigment, which wasn't there the last time I'd been there.


----------



## armywife85613 (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

Hey guys! I went to this CCO Friday. They didn't really have any new eyeshadows except for Submarine. They got the mineralized blush duo's in, but they only had two. One of them was light over dark and I don't remember the other. They also got the Hello Kitty collection in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They had both of the tinted lip conditioners, both beauty powders and 2 of the lipsticks. They didn't have Fashion Mews. They also got a lot of the Studio Tech foundation in. I caved and bought one to try out. I also got the Pink Fish tinted lip conditioner and 1 of the blush duos.


----------



## cherryjane (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

Dammit, that really makes me want to jump in the car right now!  Trying to be good, trying to be good!  I'm not supposed to be buying mu right now!


----------



## armywife85613 (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

I tell myself every week that I am on a "no buy," and every week I come home with something. LOL!


----------



## civicbabe627 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

Anyone been recently?


----------



## cherryjane (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

Ok, I just went to Smithfield yesterday!  They just got in a new shipment on Thursday the 25th of February!

I was primarily concerned about pigments, so I didn't pay much attention to other items they had in stock.

I ended up buying:
Subtle pig
Deep Blue Green pig
Naked pig
Soft Ochre PP - been wanting this for a while, surprised they had it!

TONS of 7.5g pigments in stock, hurry!  This is what I saw:

Heritage Rouge
Circa Plum
Naked
Vanilla
Melon
Pink Opal
Frozen White
Bell Bottom Blue
Reflects Copper
Reflects Bronze
Reflected Blackened Red
Fuschia
Violet
Golden Olive
Kitschmas
Cocomotion
Gold Mode
Antique Green
Lily White
Subtle


----------



## armywife85613 (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

Thank you for the update. Did you happen to notice if they had any of the Graphic Gardens palettes?


----------



## Care (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

anyone been here lately?  I'm stopping in on Monday and would like to know if anything's worth getting


----------



## Care (May 5, 2010)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cherryjane* 

 
_Ok, I just went to Smithfield yesterday!  They just got in a new shipment on Thursday the 25th of February!

I was primarily concerned about pigments, so I didn't pay much attention to other items they had in stock.

I ended up buying:
Subtle pig
Deep Blue Green pig
Naked pig
Soft Ochre PP - been wanting this for a while, surprised they had it!

TONS of 7.5g pigments in stock, hurry!  This is what I saw:

Heritage Rouge
Circa Plum
Naked
Vanilla
Melon
Pink Opal
Frozen White
Bell Bottom Blue
Reflects Copper
Reflects Bronze
Reflected Blackened Red
Fuschia
Violet
Golden Olive
Kitschmas
Cocomotion
Gold Mode
Antique Green
Lily White
Subtle_

 
Pigment selection has changed a lot since that post.  I don't really recall everything they had, but I remember they had Fuschia.  I picked up Golden Olive, Vanilla, Tan, Deep Blue Green, and  Violet, along with Ahoy There lipstick, the Smoke and mirrors palette from this past holiday collection, and  Sunny by nature msf.


----------



## macmania93 (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

im going up there the 19th has anyone been recently.. i would love to know some of what they have especially if you saw any brushes


----------



## Care (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

Just dropped by yesterday, was unimpressed with the selection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gold Stroke, Coco motion, Fuchsia, Violet, Tea Time pigment (maybe like 3 more?).  They did have Black Ore solarbits though which was a happy surprise.

They seemed to get rid of most of their lipsticks/glasses, there was only one small rack.  About 20 or so eyeshadows (some were Starflash).  

I probably wouldn't stop by this one for a trip


----------



## awyer (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

this one is always somewhat of a hit or miss, i prefer going to the CCO's in Myrtle Beach as opposed to this one.


----------



## Care (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *awyer* 

 
_this one is always somewhat of a hit or miss, i prefer going to the CCO's in Myrtle Beach as opposed to this one._

 
nice, I'm going to MB in August and plan on hitting up the Cco's!  Are the MB CCO's easy to get to?


----------



## awyer (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Care* 

 
_nice, I'm going to MB in August and plan on hitting up the Cco's!  Are the MB CCO's easy to get to?_

 
Yes the one on kings hwy is easier to find and has better selection as far as MAC.  If you go in on HWY 17 through north myrtle beach its on the left hand side across from the Wal-Mart.  The other one is on 501 bypass, it has good stuff as well just not as much as kings hwy does.


----------



## armywife85613 (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: Smithfield, NC CCO (Carolina Premium Outlets)*

Anyone been to this CCO lately?


----------



## RaizinnthaSun (Sep 11, 2012)

I went to this CCO on 9/7/12. 

  	This is what I saw and remember (I only looked at the MAC Products):
  	Lip products:  They didn't have a lot of regular MAC lipsticks- but I did see Viva Glam Gaga II, and they did have most of the Pro Longwear lipsticks. They had some lipglosses and several dazzleglasses. I do remember seeing Viva Glam Gaga I and II gloss.  
  	Foundation:  I saw MAC leg spray and I think some Studio Fix Fluid.  They also had some of the MAC magically cooling liquid powders.  
  	Cheek Products:  They only had two blushes- The Perfect Cheek and a blush from Quite Cute. Deeper Refined Bronzer and some bronzers from To the Beach Collection. They didn't have any mineralized skin finishes. 
  	Eyes:  A lot of eyeshadows. They had a lot of regular eyeshadows and I saw some from the Jeanius collection.  Some quads (the new/black ones but I don't remember which collections they were from).
  	Brushes: They had the quite a few brushes, including the 130 and 162.

  	What I got: Moleskin, Plumage, and Going Bananas eyeshadows. Faithfully Yours Pro Longwear Lipstick.  130 and 162 brushes.


----------



## armywife85613 (Mar 13, 2013)

This CCO appears to have closed.


----------



## RaizinnthaSun (Mar 20, 2013)

Gosh! This CCO and the Gaffney CCO has closed.  My boyfriend's family lives in North Carolina, so when we travel there from Atlanta the CCO stops were a treat for me (there WAS Gaffney, Concord, Mebane, and Smithfield...I was in CCO candy land). Now, there's only Concord and Mebane left!


----------



## maybeline46 (Aug 8, 2013)

Just went there tonight SOLEY for the purpose of going to the CCO! I was shocked to see it was gone! I'm from Garner originally so I have been going to this spot from waaaaaay back.  I live in NYC now. I was last there on Black Friday.


----------

